# Shipping stuff home



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have ended up with a lot of stuff here that I don’t need and would like to get home to Canada ( i.e. winter clothes that I had in Afghanistan)

Looking at DHL and 2go web sites it appears that my only options are air freight at $500 to $600 for a BB sized box. The stuff just is not worth that much.

Does anyone know of a slower more economical way to send a BB box out of the country? Sea shipping would be OK with me as there is no time limit on how fast I want this stuff home.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I have ended up with a lot of stuff here that I don’t need and would like to get home to Canada ( i.e. winter clothes that I had in Afghanistan)
> 
> Looking at DHL and 2go web sites it appears that my only options are air freight at $500 to $600 for a BB sized box. The stuff just is not worth that much.
> 
> Does anyone know of a slower more economical way to send a BB box out of the country? Sea shipping would be OK with me as there is no time limit on how fast I want this stuff home.


The best shipping company for shipping by sea or air is LBC. Their website can be found here.
I have used them in the past without issue.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> The best shipping company for shipping by sea or air is LBC. Their website can be found here.
> I have used them in the past without issue.


Never thought of them, I do use them for money transfer and pickup.

On their web sites all I could find is what they call an x pack which while large enough is limited to 3 kgs for about 3 000 or 1 000 per kg. Could break my stuff up that way but would be much more expensive for 50 kgs which was between 20 and 30 000 on DHL and 2go.

There is a branch close by, I'll stop there and ask about larger parcels.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Never thought of them, I do use them for money transfer and pickup.
> 
> On their web sites all I could find is what they call an x pack which while large enough is limited to 3 kgs for about 3 000 or 1 000 per kg. Could break my stuff up that way but would be much more expensive for 50 kgs which was between 20 and 30 000 on DHL and 2go.
> 
> There is a branch close by, I'll stop there and ask about larger parcels.


Yep, there are locations here and around the world. They are most everywhere..

Let me google that for you


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Last year I tried to send my camera back to the US for repairs via LBC and they told me they only ship documents to the US - no packages or boxes. YMMV


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Last year I tried to send my camera back to the US for repairs via LBC and they told me they only ship documents to the US - no packages or boxes. YMMV


I ran into the same issue with LBC. I believe it is due to US Customs issues.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

LBC told me that they do not ship internationally except documents to any country so is not a US customs rule.

I think it is a business decision for them to not compete head to head with FexEx, DHL et al.


----------



## benj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Overseas Delivery*

I have an online business that involves shipping orders overseas and I always use Xend. It is so convenient, they pick up your stuff at home and they ship it out via EMS which has the most affordable price. The best thing about XEND is that you can pack your stuff inside the your own box container and seal it yourself which is good for clients who want discreet deliveries for privacy. All my deliveries overseas thru Xend have been all successful.

Consignee information has to be complete with name, exact address and 2 contact numbers at least.

Just google xend. I am not able to post the link here since this is my first post

<Snip>


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

benj said:


> I have an online business that involves shipping orders overseas and I always use Xend. It is so convenient, they pick up your stuff at home and they ship it out via EMS which has the most affordable price. The best thing about XEND is that you can pack your stuff inside the your own box container and seal it yourself which is good for clients who want discreet deliveries for privacy. All my deliveries overseas thru Xend have been all successful.
> 
> Consignee information has to be complete with name, exact address and 2 contact numbers at least.
> 
> Just google xend. I am not able to post the link here since this is my first post


Interesting Benj, what has been your experience shipping to the US or Canada?


----------



## benj (Dec 21, 2014)

jon1 said:


> Interesting Benj, what has been your experience shipping to the US or Canada?


They have been all good so far. To set your expectations, overseas delivery is at least 7 days. Xend will provide a tracking number of your shipment that you can verify online for the status. 

They also have an APP for both IOS and Android which is very convenient for booking a messenger in your own convenient date to drop by at your place and pick up your stuff.

You just have to be good in sealing your shipments especially for electronic devices, they really have to be contained in hard plastic containers. 

You can buy cardboard boxes and have your own packaging tape.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

I had no luck finding anyone to ship my stuff when I moved back. I was able to pack balikbayans for my checked luggage for my most important items and then gave the rest of our stuff away. The shipping available was like you experienced.. much too expensive for what the items were. Good luck!


----------

